# Bath faucet keeps running.



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

This may be better in the DIY forum, but I'll ask here first.

The bath faucet in one of the bathrooms in my house is constantly running, no matter how hard I turn the taps off. It has been getting progressivly worse of the last few days, and I feel guilty about all the water it is wasting. Just curious what my best approach to fixing this might be? 

Thanks


----------



## Morgan Tile (Jun 25, 2011)

Tear it apart and see whats up your a PRO right???????:laughing:


----------



## smuhhh (Dec 30, 2010)

I will take it apart, but the last time I screwed around with plumbing I flooded a bathroom. :sad::whistling

Its a rental, so I should probably just get the landlord to get a plumber in. :thumbup:


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Shut the water off, pull it apart, replace the rubber/nylon gasket.


----------

